# Journey of a Q6600



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

Im sure a few of you can remember my thread on the journey of overclocking my 5000+BE a while ago, and it was, i must say, very popular. Anyway, as times advance and money gets saved, new components are purchased and i have landed on a new Q6600 (G0) and a P5K Premium. So, let the journey begin! 

I kick this off with the 3dmark results with the thing on stock - 2.4Ghz CPU, GPU on stock and RAM running at 1066Mhz : 







With everything pretty much stock besides my ram, i get a healthy 11,978 points. So now, with the GPU still at stock (I will overclock that once i have a nice stable CPU overclock) and the processor at 2.8Ghz, heres the results:






A nice jump just by increasing the clock from 2.4 to 2.8 - now onto 3Ghz and hopefully above.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

The ram was running a touch faster this time with the processor running at a shade over 3Ghz:






Not such a huge jump this time, but an increase nonetheless.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

anyway, im going on some games for a bit, ill carry on in a few hours!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2008)

im going to come join you soon, as soon as i get a PSU.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

i look forward to it


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2008)

and a video card .. i doubt a 7600gs is going to cut teh mustard, or teh butter.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

results @ 3.2Ghz, ram still at 1066Mhz:






And finally (i think, atleast CPU wise) 3.6Ghz, the holy grail of Q6600 overclocks, ram still at 1066Mhz:






Quite a healthy final score IMO, i wanted to hit 15k but its weather or not some agressive GPU overclocking will push it up any further. Id rather not go higher with the Q6600, as im currently putting just over 1,4V into it, and dont want to end its life before its even got into full swing.

Keep checking back for results after GPU overclocking, who knows, i might attempt 4Ghz on the quad


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 24, 2008)

Get your ram speed higher man, those scores will increase more.  And if you are running 4x1 GB, pull out 2GB, in benching having more ram isn't as important as gaming, and it will allow you to get higher clocks on the ram.  Other than that pretty impressive.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

running 2x2GB sticks, heard of that problem before so i paid abit more for just the 2 sticks like.

Ill push the ram higher, i dont want to go much higher than 1100 mind, its rated at 800Mhz after all


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

*ill quickly power her down, increase the ram speed, and post the 3dmark results in a sec.*

*edit*

hmm, increased the RAM to the next best setting - 1200Mhz (lol) and she didnt post. looks like my ram hits its peak at 1100 or so, im happy with that anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2008)

hey man nice overclocks.  Some people have had trouble getting there nowadays with the later Q6600's.  

I will be buying my socket 775 board this friday hopefully, i'm looking for an abit ix38 quad gt, if not then most likely an asus.  However, I am looking to buy a 45nm quad core, most likely a Q9450.  Keep up updated, I would love to see what you can do with this CPU.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey man nice overclocks.  Some people have had trouble getting there nowadays with the later Q6600's.
> 
> I will be buying my socket 775 board this friday hopefully, i'm looking for an abit ix38 quad gt, if not then most likely an asus.  However, I am looking to buy a 45nm quad core, most likely a Q9450.  Keep up updated, I would love to see what you can do with this CPU.



i hope the new bits serve you well - what sort of clocks do the Q9450's run at? 

Im shocked tbh, i thought this processor would hit the wall at 3.2 or so, but it seems to love being pushed higher and higher. i have noticed though that it seems to be reaching its peak, the 3dmark points increase has stopped going up in such big chunks, so ill have to have a crack at my GT tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i hope the new bits serve you well - what sort of clocks do the Q9450's run at?
> 
> Im shocked tbh, i thought this processor would hit the wall at 3.2 or so, but it seems to love being pushed higher and higher. i have noticed though that it seems to be reaching its peak, the 3dmark points increase has stopped going up in such big chunks, so ill have to have a crack at my GT tomorrow.



your card should benefit well from those clocks though.  Crank her up and lets see what she can do.

here are the specs of the Q9450.  they are 45nm so they clock pretty well, and have 12mb cache.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115042


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 24, 2008)

Keep your Q6600. Mine does 4ghz at 1.45v stable.

I run 3.6ghz at 1.328v all day long 100% stable.

If anyone wants to buy this golden chip let me know 

I run the chip on a Maximus Formula flashed to a Rampage Formula. I only do 4ghz when I have her underwater, otherwise she'll do 3.6ghz on air no problem.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Keep your Q6600. Mine does 4ghz at 1.45v stable.
> 
> I run 3.6ghz at 1.328v all day long 100% stable.
> 
> ...



dang, thats nice bro.  It really is golden my friend


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, here mine.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice! ill have to get on my gpu overclocking tomorrow and try and beat you


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kool, good luck  I'm going to bench at 4.0GHz tommorow.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2008)

fatguy1992 said:


> Kool, good luck  I'm going to bench at 4.0GHz tommorow.



im going to try, but for this morning im going to see how low i can run the voltage @ 2.4Ghz. Should be fun


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can run at 1.064vcore @ 2.4GHz, i try lower but thats as low as I can go.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2008)

fatguy1992 said:


> I can run at 1.064vcore @ 2.4GHz, i try lower but thats as low as I can go.



Nice  im down to 1.25 but ive stopped to install a few programs


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kool, I ran 3D Mark 06 this morning @ 4.0GHz


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice - on water?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

THX - No - AIR 

My Best Temps - 5C morning, idle





8800GT load - 22C to 25C Mid day


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2008)

AIR ON THAT CLOCK?!  What temps did it run at? :O


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

Umm, I didn't really look this time  But yesterday they were like 32C idle (first core) and 60C load (first core) the others are allways a few C lower.  I think thats pretty good  I'll look next time


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 25, 2008)

No way he ran air unless he lives in the arctic. Look at the temps he was reporting.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

Umm I live in Australia and we r just coming out of Winter.  I know alot of pll think Aus is like 40C all day, but its not and no I don't live where it snows.  At most its 40C one ever ever hot day in Summer.  Plus I have ultra good air cooling, Thermalright IFX-14 + Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm FTW.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have REALLY good water and don't get those temps...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well whats your room temp, mine was 5C to 7C.  I know alot of ppl think air cooling is weak but its not anymore. I have this same respones in every forum I post my temps lol.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 25, 2008)

Aircooling has improved...but its not a godsend. The fact that you are in a 5c room puts you 5c above freezing. I live in Arizona, and its 26.6C in my room and my CPU is on a nice water cooling setup @ 4.0ghz 24/7 and under load its running 47C to 53C across all cores or 115F.

Let me know your temps when its summer in Australia because I almost guarantee it wont run 4.1Ghz on air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey fatguy, thats a really good clock man.

HOwever, I dont know whats wrong with some of your water setups.

I have a koolance dual fan radiator, cooling my cpu and 2900xt.  my cpu idles like at 32-35ºc and load is about 40-42ºc.  Cant get any better than that here in Miami where in the day its like 100ºf almost.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im glad i live here in england, hot days are few and far between here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

Not much luck with some of us, and definitely not me


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 26, 2008)

One thing I would like to point out is you are running a Phenom and only 1.2v. Big difference between that and a Q6600 @ 1.4+ volts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and say congrats on getting the quad kyle.  Keep those benches coming!

It's quite a shame tho you cant get your ram higher. Have you tried 5-5-5-18 with a tRFC of ~50?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

i must say Jr, it is nice to hear from you again! havent spoke in a while!

Thanks, haha, i really do love the performance jump with intel in comparison to AMD. 

If i be honest, i havent been on my pc much today (been drilling holes in my case, im uploading pictures tomorrow, like THE tidiest antec 900 EVER haha) so i havent had much time to do some clockwork, and if i be honest again, i havent really worked on the RAM yet, but i will tomorrow as i have a day off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> One thing I would like to point out is you are running a Phenom and only 1.2v. Big difference between that and a Q6600 @ 1.4+ volts.



Well those temps I gave is for when i'm running all four cores at 3.1Ghz at 1.328v.

When running Kuma, I idle at like 28ºc load is no more than 32-34ºc.  this is two cores at 1.1v

Screenshot of CPUz at 3.1Ghz and voltage




Now for the KUma, with the temps as the stress test is running, and no for hours more it does not get any hotter




and this is a pic with all four cores at 3.1Ghz @ 1.328v, but when the a/c is set colder and its pretty cool in my room, this is idle of course






and this is a pic of my setup


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i must say Jr, it is nice to hear from you again! havent spoke in a while!
> 
> Thanks, haha, i really do love the performance jump with intel in comparison to AMD.
> 
> If i be honest, i havent been on my pc much today (been drilling holes in my case, im uploading pictures tomorrow, like THE tidiest antec 900 EVER haha) so i havent had much time to do some clockwork, and if i be honest again, i havent really worked on the RAM yet, but i will tomorrow as i have a day off



Well thank you, I know i has been a little while, personal reasons. Pics would be nice, PM me with the link if your posting in case gallery. Have a great day off tomorrow and enjoy!!!!!

@Chicken Patty

Nice vcore!!! I'm surprised you don't push it further than 3.1.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well thank you, I know i has been a little while, personal reasons. Pics would be nice, PM me with the link if your posting in case gallery. Have a great day off tomorrow and enjoy!!!!!
> 
> @Chicken Patty
> 
> Nice vcore!!! I'm surprised you don't push it further than 3.1.



Thanks bro.

This is the farthest i've pushed it, these things don't overclock as well:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you guys think a Q9450 is worth the money it cost over a Q6600????  Just curiosity as I might be switching to intel soon.  Still undecided between these two CPU's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^bump


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 26, 2008)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Aircooling has improved...but its not a godsend. The fact that you are in a 5c room puts you 5c above freezing. I live in Arizona, and its 26.6C in my room and my CPU is on a nice water cooling setup @ 4.0ghz 24/7 and under load its running 47C to 53C across all cores or 115F.
> 
> Let me know your temps when its summer in Australia because I almost guarantee it wont run 4.1Ghz on air.



I'll let u know how my summer temps go, 30C to 35C days


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do you guys think a Q9450 is worth the money it cost over a Q6600????  Just curiosity as I might be switching to intel soon.  Still undecided between these two CPU's



the Q6600 is highly overclockable if you get a good one, but arent the Q9450's 45nm? So even better for overclocking!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

ok so i cranked her up to 3.8Ghz, heres the result:







The 3dmark results is slowly but surely coming to a halt, indicating i need to overclock my GT to go higher. However, im going to attempt a run @ 4Ghz, see if shes capable of it


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

couldnt for the life of me get her to boot under 4Ghz, even with 1.5V in her 

so, this journey comes to an end before i fry my processor haha. Next up - GT clocking!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 26, 2008)

U probally won't be able to overclock your 8800GT much high then 725MHz, cause of the voltage limit.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

fatguy1992 said:


> U probally won't be able to overclock your 8800GT much high then 725MHz, cause of the voltage limit.



its the top version - ive had it running at 810 before, i can 24/7 on 800


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> the Q6600 is highly overclockable if you get a good one, but arent the Q9450's 45nm? So even better for overclocking!



Yes sir it is 45nm.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> its the top version - ive had it running at 810 before, i can 24/7 on 800



Oh, ok then, have fun


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, so im now going to set my processor to 3.6 or 3.8, and then overclock the nuts off my GT and give you all a final 3dmark result . . . post back in about half an hour!


----------



## KoRnMaN (Sep 3, 2008)

*could you tell me?*

hi kyle, just wanted to know one thing. ive got the same cpu and motherboard(will be coming soon) but did you have to change any voltages in bios to get 3.6ghz out of the q6600? i have a asus p5n32 680i sli motherboard and i cant overclock this cpu. for some reason my motherboard is poo for quad cores  funny cuz i had my intel c2d 1.8ghz running @3.2 prime stable no problem at all lol.

Anyway would apreciate you answer.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 3, 2008)

KoRnMaN said:


> hi kyle, just wanted to know one thing. ive got the same cpu and motherboard(will be coming soon) but did you have to change any voltages in bios to get 3.6ghz out of the q6600? i have a asus p5n32 680i sli motherboard and i cant overclock this cpu. for some reason my motherboard is poo for quad cores  funny cuz i had my intel c2d 1.8ghz running @3.2 prime stable no problem at all lol.
> 
> Anyway would apreciate you answer.



to get 3.6Ghz i had approximately 1.4V running through it, so i think my chips a winner in terms of overclocking. at 3.8 i had 1.45V, and i couldnt get a boot @ 4Ghz (i tried 3 times and got fed up. went on counterstrike haha).

Your looking at about 1.4V to get to that holy grail of Q6600 overclocks. Some people can do it on as low as 1.32V, some require close to 1.5V. It highly depends on the batch you get your chip from (luckily, mine was one of the good ones).

Keep me posted mate!


----------



## KoRnMaN (Sep 3, 2008)

*counterstrike*

thank you mate much apreciated. my cpu-z reading shows 1.152v on default settings so i assume its a good one. send me the ip address of counterstrike and ill come join you, whats ur nick? my steam account is tdg176


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 3, 2008)

KoRnMaN said:


> thank you mate much apreciated. my cpu-z reading shows 1.152v on default settings so i assume its a good one. send me the ip address of counterstrike and ill come join you, whats ur nick? my steam account is tdg176



1.152V @ 2.4 (stock) i take it? if so, and if shes stable, thatll be one hell of an overclocker!

*edit*
added you on steam, time for some cs_office noobage


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2008)

EXCELLENT WORK KYLE!!! i remember helping you with the 500 and your mobo and now you got a quad at 3.6 and your all over that 4GB of ram i must say this is one of the best upgrade and success storys iv ever seen im incredably happy for you dude good job


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> EXCELLENT WORK KYLE!!! i remember helping you with the 500 and your mobo and now you got a quad at 3.6 and your all over that 4GB of ram i must say this is one of the best upgrade and success storys iv ever seen im incredably happy for you dude good job



i personally thought you had dissapeared on us sol! Havent spoken to you in such a long time, how are you my friend?  

Well, i must say im so happy with my setup now. That 5000+BE, however great, was a bit of a let down for what i needed my system to do. I do miss it though  Hopefully gamster provides a good home for her! 

Now, just to buy a 4870 or dual 4850's next year and im set! haha. I cant spend anymore on my rig for a good year or so now, ill be putting my papers in for my provisional license soon! Driving is more important than my computers life i do believe, and considering my first years insurance will cost me in excess of £800, i need to get some money saved up.

Anyway, thanks for the kind words sol, please, dont go quiet on us like that again! i expected the worst!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2008)

I am surprised you didn't take my suggestion yet kyle and try to push those vipers more. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Sep 3, 2008)

KoRnMaN said:


> thank you mate much apreciated. my cpu-z reading shows 1.152v on default settings so i assume its a good one. send me the ip address of counterstrike and ill come join you, whats ur nick? my steam account is tdg176



I'v run at 1.064v at stock, prime 95 stable


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 4, 2008)

Does a Q6600 score a 5.9 at stock speeds in vista? If so you could build an all 5.9 system pretty cheap now.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep, on stock it scores 5.9 - every part of my system does bar my HDD - that scores 5.7.

Oh and Jr, i was getting bored of overclocking and tweaking, but if i get bored this weekend ill have a play with timings and so on. Still havent even overclocked my GT yet


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got her to boot on 4Ghz, i was shitting bricks i promise you - managed to get a screenshot however bad things started happening, ie my mouse stopped moving, my music wouldnt play properly, and i also wasnt very confident in the volateg needed / the temps it produced. heres the shot anywho:







And then playing around for low temps, heres what she idles at, not bad for an £11 freezer pro :


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it just me or is there some awful ghosting in that second picture?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 4, 2008)

dude good work indeed is 1.58 what you were really running through it? try bumping NB and SB voltage. btw what is that media player you have open?


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude good work indeed is 1.58 what you were really running through it? try bumping NB and SB voltage. btw what is that media player you have open?



i was actually running it at 1.6V dead on, which made me feel uncomfortable enough as it was. The media player is winamp (because of my G15 + itunes it shit) with a glass like skin.


----------



## KoRnMaN (Sep 4, 2008)

*cant wait to get mine*

cant wait to get my mobo really looking foward to go to 4ghz and beyond  lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Kyle, any update since the last time?  Hows it running???


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kyle, any update since the last time?  Hows it running???



no, no updates as of yet, been running her @ 3.2Ghz 1.35V for a while now, cranked her up to 3.6 for crysis warhead 

All's well so far, im looking to get either crossfired 4850's or a 4870 in by the end of the month, so that will bring me E-Penis result up a fair bit no doubt.

Any results from your end?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> no, no updates as of yet, been running her @ 3.2Ghz 1.35V for a while now, cranked her up to 3.6 for crysis warhead
> 
> All's well so far, im looking to get either crossfired 4850's or a 4870 in by the end of the month, so that will bring me E-Penis result up a fair bit no doubt.
> 
> Any results from your end?



Nice bro, I just bought a 4870 and I can't be happier, runs everything flawlessly.

I got my 9850 up to 3.5 GHz stable and validated at 3.6 GHz, but it died shortly after, i upped the NB cpu voltage too much, I knew what I was doing, but took the risk and it happened .  I have a 9950 now at 3.4 Ghz and going, so lets see how that goes.

When I get home I'll post some screens of my clocks and stuff so you can check it out dude


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

Teeny Weeny update for all you people, installed a new Xigmatek HDT-S1283 with the Crossbow bracket thing a week or so ago, so i can now run her @ 3.6Ghz, 1.4V 24/7 without feeling guilty about my temps:






Also, i tried booting with my ram slightly over 1100Mhz, and was greeted by several blank screens after POST. I guess my ram must top out just after the 1066Mhz mark, so that is one area i cannot push further. I have decided to keep these results for now, and not bother overclocking my GT as id like to use these results as a comparison for next year when i upgrade my graphics.

Any thoughts, questions or criticisms, hit me with them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Teeny Weeny update for all you people, installed a new Xigmatek HDT-S1283 with the Crossbow bracket thing a week or so ago, so i can now run her @ 3.6Ghz, 1.4V 24/7 without feeling guilty about my temps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Kyle, great temps bro, what is your ambient temp like?


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Kyle, great temps bro, what is your ambient temp like?



ambient, im guessing around 20 degrees?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ambient, im guessing around 20 degrees?



those are great temps mate.  On the stock AMD cooler for my Phenom I was getting about 40ºc idle and 55ºc load with ambient at about 24-25ºc.  That was over 1.4v, don't remember correctly.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quite a big update coming at you all! Just dropped in a spanky new GTX 260, and the results, i must say, are impressive:

3.2Ghz, GTX @ stock:






Keep checking back, benchmarks in progress!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

dude totally awsome


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude totally awsome



cheers mate 

right powering down now, going to crank her to 3.6 and see what scores i get! Im hoping to touch 17K, fingers crossed!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

ok so the quad @ 3.6, GTX on stock:







Im getting close! haha. another few Mhz out of the cpu, then we get down and dirty with the 260!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ok so the quad @ 3.6, GTX on stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha lucky!! whanna know who else is lucky? i have an EVGA 680i right? well i just got one i bought off of someone here decided w/e same exact board as mine ill put it in the GF's rig she loves photoshop and it doesnt OC worth a damn on my board so she gets the speed in photoshop etc and to make up for the lost cores ill just OC my dual..well guess what it came and i looked at it and she got an A1 revision...SUPER jealous mines an AR and the A1's are supposed to be the cream of the crop for 680i and oc quads well...i was going to steal it she wouldnt care but then i looked at all the crap in my rig and i was like NO F#$% way am i pulling a mobo. but nice scores dude kinda jealous of the quad not gonna lie..


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

^ id set aside an afternoon and take that motherboard! if shes not interested in overclocking, im sure she will let you have it!

Thanks again haha, i think i have struck gold with this quad, for such a late batch its a good overclocker. 

Latest result - ITS OVER 9000!1!!1!! haha. 16K+ ladies and gentlemen 






Expect 17K by the end of the day! just gotta sit down and work this GTX till i find a sweet spot


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ id set aside an afternoon and take that motherboard! if shes not interested in overclocking, im sure she will let you have it!
> 
> Thanks again haha, i think i have struck gold with this quad, for such a late batch its a good overclocker.
> 
> ...



Nice to see that 260 scoring so high is that the 192 shader one ?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

^ it certainly is!

*edit*

Just think, when you get my GT in and run SLI youll crunch 20K no problem!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ id set aside an afternoon and take that motherboard! if shes not interested in overclocking, im sure she will let you have it!
> 
> Thanks again haha, i think i have struck gold with this quad, for such a late batch its a good overclocker.
> 
> ...



that is amazing im super jealus of that quad


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ive tried previously to get her to run at 4Ghz, but im scared that running 1.5V+ might kill it 

Ill stay at 3.8, dont want to kill it!

Might send it your way if i go i7 next year


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok so another update - with my cpu at 3.8 and my 260 running @ roughly the FTW bios clocks, yes ladies and gents, i have achieved my target - 17K 3dmarks 






According to tatty, this card will do anything upto 800 core clock, so watch this space!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

SWEET! OC the 260 then it would skyrocket to 18k! 

I meant OC more more more!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Christ radeon, you must be bloody psychic - 18K!!!!!!!!!! and 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ it certainly is!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Just think, when you get my GT in and run SLI youll crunch 20K no problem!



One of my cards won't oc though  maybe 19k but hell thats still very good


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> One of my cards won't oc though  maybe 19k but hell thats still very good



hmm, even still, youll get a rocking score!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> hmm, even still, youll get a rocking score!



the cosmos has just been picked up a few minutes ago and on its way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome Kyle


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> the cosmos has just been picked up a few minutes ago and on its way.



Yay! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome Kyle



cheers!  im well impressed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!  im well impressed



yeah bro.  Hey by the way i dont know how intels do with voltage but I ran my phenom at 1.63-1.65v for a whole day almost trying to get it stable at over 3.4 GHz and its still here.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro.  Hey by the way i dont know how intels do with voltage but I ran my phenom at 1.63-1.65v for a whole day almost trying to get it stable at over 3.4 GHz and its still here.



wow . . . ill have to risk it, she must run at 4Ghz for once!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

@ kyle

what's the VID of your Q6600?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> @ kyle
> 
> what's the VID of your Q6600?



care to explain VID?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> wow . . . ill have to risk it, she must run at 4Ghz for once!



just be careful dude, like I said I dont know how those chips do with voltage, I know AMD's are tough as heck, but I have never had any experience with a Q6600 so I wouldn't know.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> care to explain VID?



default voltage 

just run coretemp it will show you your Q6600 VID


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> care to explain VID?



CPU VID is a set value of Volts that are fired into your CPU to get it started up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> default voltage
> 
> just run coretemp it will show you your Q6600 VID



you beat me to it! haha


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh right, so if i set my voltage in bios to auto, and take my fsb back to stock etc, what it boots with is my VID?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Oh right, so if i set my voltage in bios to auto, and take my fsb back to stock etc, what it boots with is my VID?



the easy way to see your VID is just by opening coretemp thats it


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Any good?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Any good?



EXCELLENT. mine's 1.325V you could be stable @ 3.6GHz with only 1.4V or lower


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Any good?



I would let the intel guys decide, but from the bit I know about these chips, dont think thats bad at all.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> EXCELLENT. mine's 1.325V you could be stable @ 3.6GHz with only 1.4V or lower



really? mintosh ^_^

I stable 3.6 @ 1.408, might try for lower!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> really? mintosh ^_^
> 
> I stable 3.6 @ 1.408, might try for lower!



great, @ 3.6GHz mine needs 1.475 to be stable


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm, i was going to try and get some stable, low voltage boots @ 3.6, but im tired of tweaking for today. Still, 18K 3DMarks! im well happy haha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ woot woot    great job Kyle!!!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> hmm, i was going to try and get some stable, low voltage boots @ 3.6, but im tired of tweaking for today. Still, 18K 3DMarks! im well happy haha.



I want your GTX260 and slap on my rig!  oh slaps my 9600GT a$$


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im just so impressed at how well the bloody thing (260) overclocks - i can get close to 800 core out of this thing, but even on stock, i can run a game like crysis on all high + 2XAA with no lag at all!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

Lower voltage, new case + lower temps @ 3.6 = win!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 4, 2008)

i havent gotten to buying mine due to stuff happening


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

your quad?


----------



## Jakl (Dec 4, 2008)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=374663

I havent played around with my Q6600 for a year now... Gave my system to my bud when I got my new one back in the day. I remember getting 1.425v on 3.8 roughly ~40*C on air. It was great


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

DjJakl said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=374663
> 
> I havent played around with my Q6600 for a year now... Gave my system to my bud when I got my new one back in the day. I remember getting 1.425v on 3.8 roughly ~40*C on air. It was great



very nice! takes me 1.44 or so to get 3.8


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> very nice! takes me 1.44 or so to get 3.8



i want your quad soooooooo bad


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i want your quad soooooooo bad



im tempted to try and get an E8400 or better next year, if so, interested in buying this little beauty?


----------



## Jakl (Dec 4, 2008)

I am planning to purchase a e8500 soon here aswell, and gonna play around with it and see how much I can push it. Its gonna be fun.

If your selling that quad, I might take it off your hands for my server XD


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> im tempted to try and get an E8400 or better next year, if so, interested in buying this little beauty?



maybe i have an i7 920 next to me with no mobo or ram and a B3 in my GF's rig so 2 uads now would be good but by next year ill already have my i7 at 4Ghz


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

DjJakl said:


> I am planning to purchase a e8500 soon here aswell, and gonna play around with it and see how much I can push it. Its gonna be fun.
> 
> If your selling that quad, I might take it off your hands for my server XD



ha, we might have to negotiate if that 500's a good overclocker 



Solaris17 said:


> maybe i have an i7 920 next to me with no mobo or ram and a B3 in my GF's rig so 2 uads now would be good but by next year ill already have my i7 at 4Ghz



ah i see. well, if your selling that 7200, let me know!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ha, we might have to negotiate if that 500's a good overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> ah i see. well, if your selling that 7200, let me know!



well for a Q6600 that can reach those speeds i may part with my E7200 i may miss 4.5Ghz air but for an extra 2 cores and the programs i run seems lke a worth while investment depending on the offer.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im just trying to weigh up:

A. my quads worth
B. your duallies worth
C. if id take a performance hit (gaming / bench wise)

any advice anyone?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Im just trying to weigh up:
> 
> A. my quads worth
> B. your duallies worth
> ...



score wise youd prolly see a hit as your quad is clocked so high....on games depending on if they dont support quad core ad other regular wondows apps youd see an increase simply because of the mhz rating. not gonna lie on my quad it was easier to reaise the score withou OC'ing a ton simply because of the extra cores...but if it was worth it in games would i be using the E7200?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Im just trying to weigh up:
> 
> A. my quads worth
> B. your duallies worth
> ...



Save up yer cash, then next year I will sell you my Q9650.............1.26V @ 4gig.......4.5gig benchable on 1.45V (real)


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Save up yer cash, then next year I will sell you my Q9650.............1.26V @ 4gig.......4.5gig benchable on 1.45V (real)



might i question how much?  part chop my quad in?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> might i question how much?  part chop my quad in?



Unless your quad has the i7 prefix before it's name I doubt it sorry but with that Vid, you will always get a decent price, the longer you wait however, the more established the i7 becomes, the lwess £ you will get for it.....as for price for the new year, take a look how much they cost retail in the UK now (upto £400 ).....knock at LEAST 25-30% off that.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Unless your quad has the i7 prefix before it's name I doubt it sorry but with that Vid, you will always get a decent price, the longer you wait however, the more established the i7 becomes, the lwess £ you will get for it.....as for price for the new year, take a look how much they cost retail in the UK now (upto £400 ).....knock at LEAST 25-30% off that.



haha you dont half make a good point


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha you dont half make a good point



Also you have to remember, on air these chips are arguably better than the QX9650 as they run much cooler and on less voltage (E0), of course, once you bang them on water or more extreme forms of cooling, with it's unlocked multiplier the QX will no doubt pull ahead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

hey Kyle congrats on the new low voltage o/c dude 

Got any pics of the new case ???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

Kyle, you should give my thread a shot dude!!!


see what you can score:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77369


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Kyle congrats on the new low voltage o/c dude
> 
> Got any pics of the new case ???



Pictures of the new case will be up once i have done some extreme cable management!  and than you by the way 



Chicken Patty said:


> Kyle, you should give my thread a shot dude!!!
> 
> 
> see what you can score:
> ...



ill upload my scores later!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Pictures of the new case will be up once i have done some extreme cable management!  and than you by the way
> 
> 
> 
> ill upload my scores later!



gotcha, keep us posted, i'll be following the thread for pics and scores


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wish my Q6600 was a beast like yours. Most I oculd get mine to was 3.1 :sad face:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> I wish my Q6600 was a beast like yours. Most I oculd get mine to was 3.1 :sad face:



damn dude, weird.  You mind posting your system specs for a second?

I'm sure Kyle won't mind if we hijack his thread for just a few posts


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, weird.  You mind posting your system specs for a second?
> 
> I'm sure Kyle won't mind if we hijack his thread for just a few posts



feel free gentlemen


----------



## Thomas33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello guys!
Here are my (now already ex)Q6600 best (on water):










But my present Q9550 destroys the old Q6600 in oc completely.  
Despite lower multiplier (x8.5) this baby can fly up to 506MHz FSB. Of course again on water, and on the same motherboard.

Here are my current Q9550 top's:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1083239#post1083239


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^nice scores there *Thomas33*.  Impressive!!


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, weird.  You mind posting your system specs for a second?
> 
> I'm sure Kyle won't mind if we hijack his thread for just a few posts



I think its my motherboard though I heard that 650i's arent good for overclocking

abit 650i sli fp-in9
q6600 g0
HD Radeon 4870 
2x2gb corsair xms 5-5-5-18 havent oc'ed yet.

I got the 4870 at the time because it was way cheaper than the 260... Still a good buy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> I think its my motherboard though I heard that 650i's arent good for overclocking
> 
> abit 650i sli fp-in9
> q6600 g0
> ...



could be.


Kyle, what do you have to say as I am no where near familiar with Intel boards.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah i'm looking at selling the entire rig, ill put up a price up on the trading subforum once i get past 14 days lol. I'm suprised I even got it to 3.1, everyone esle i see with the same board only gets 2.75..... I run it at 2.4 becuase I dont see a big difference between 3ghz and 2.4.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> Yeah i'm looking at selling the entire rig, ill put up a price up on the trading subforum once i get past 14 days lol. I'm suprised I even got it to 3.1, everyone esle i see with the same board only gets 2.75..... I run it at 2.4 becuase I dont see a big difference between 3ghz and 2.4.



yeah probably not even worth the extra stress.  Why don't you just get a good board dude???  I mean i'm sure with the released of Socket 1366 and the X58 boards, some good ol' P45 boards or X38 boards are probably found really cheap now, don't you think?


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 6, 2008)

I was going to get an i7. I just like to keep ahead of time. I have had the rig for a little while.

The board is really really reliable, but not an excellent OC'er.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> I was going to get an i7. I just like to keep ahead of time. I have had the rig for a little while.
> 
> The board is really really reliable, but not an excellent OC'er.



Yeah, core i7's are tempting me a lot too!

ANyhow, depending on the budget, getting just a board will be better for you.  But hey, if you have the money get the i7


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Depends how much I get for my current rig. How much do you think I could get for it?

My new build is gonna look something like this.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4329722&sku=E145-2054 C
3 GTX 260 216
EVGA X58
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.147088
Core i7 920
OCZ Gold 1600mhz 3x2 gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288
500gb Barracuda, going to get a ssd later and use this for storage. SSD's are just too much moohlah
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
Powered By a Corsair 1000 watt

=)

Haven't decided on a case though....


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 6, 2008)

The 1.6v's were probably unnecessary (I don't stress test anymore... I just guess voltages ) but I wanted to just break 21k quick and easy and + I figured my watercooling was up to the challenge, which it was never letting the cores go over 60c's :O

The vid is 1.25.


Kyle, I think even with air, just wait for a cold day and open up some windows and do a 4ghz run! I did it with my tuniq once. Don't worry these chips can handle some short periods of stress


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> Depends how much I get for my current rig. How much do you think I could get for it?
> 
> My new build is gonna look something like this.
> 
> ...




sounds like a great build.  How good are the results that people are getting with that EVGA board?

Well as far as price, with the Phenom II coming out soon, intel will be slashing their prices soon, so i dont know what to tell you dude.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> could be.
> 
> 
> Kyle, what do you have to say as I am no where near familiar with Intel boards.



Ive heard bad things about boards from the 750i down, so im sure that will be just as bad haha.



lollerskater69 said:


> I was going to get an i7. I just like to keep ahead of time. I have had the rig for a little while.
> 
> The board is really really reliable, but not an excellent OC'er.



I really wouldnt recommend anyone to go i7 just yet - no, scratch that, anyone whos on a normal salary. Honestly, id wait till the market levels out, until the new phenoms come out to drive prices down, etc!



Drizzt5 said:


> The 1.6v's were probably unnecessary (I don't stress test anymore... I just guess voltages ) but I wanted to just break 21k quick and easy and + I figured my watercooling was up to the challenge, which it was never letting the cores go over 60c's :O
> 
> The vid is 1.25.
> 
> ...



Right *cracks knuckles* ill be back soon!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

just a quick note - im typing using a 4Ghz overclock, just ran wprime, running '06 now!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

I failed  haha. Bluescreened roughly 3/4 of the way through 3dmark, scared the sh*t out of me (the temps) so i powered her down and im back on stock @ 1.2V, giving her a break 

Ill upload that wprime score though!


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> I really wouldnt recommend anyone to go i7 just yet - no, scratch that, anyone whos on a normal salary. Honestly, id wait till the market levels out, until the new phenoms come out to drive prices down, etc!



Unless AMD beats Intel in some way by a great margin I wouldn't count on their prices dropping.  $290 USD for a chip that wipes the floor with anything that came before it is NOT shabby.  AMD's enthusiast chip is $275 so not that much of a price difference.  If AMD3 boards are cheap I'll be surprised as DDR3 boards are usually $220+

I just hope people's jobs become secure before this tech becomes too delicious 

Good luck with your 4.0ghz!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> could be.
> 
> 
> Kyle, what do you have to say as I am no where near familiar with Intel boards.



Sorry, my names not kyle but yes, the 650's are not very good at overclocking quads.....only 2 phases most of them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> I failed  haha. Bluescreened roughly 3/4 of the way through 3dmark, scared the sh*t out of me (the temps) so i powered her down and im back on stock @ 1.2V, giving her a break
> 
> Ill upload that wprime score though!



3/4 of the way thru = 1st CPU test?


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 3/4 of the way thru = 1st CPU test?



no, just after the start of deep freeze.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> no, just after the start of deep freeze.



Northbridge voltage.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wait for tonight dude (I hope it's cold near you by now ), last night was 20F's here and my temps were insane once I opened up a window... of course I was freezing my balls off.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

Its 4 degrees here lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry, my names not kyle but yes, the 650's are not very good at overclocking quads.....only 2 phases most of them.



no biggie bro.



Kyle, are you manually setting NB and SB voltages?  Try auto, they work great for me on AUTO


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 6, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Its 4 degrees here lol.



go for 5ghz then, lulz


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> sounds like a great build.  How good are the results that people are getting with that EVGA board?
> 
> Well as far as price, with the Phenom II coming out soon, intel will be slashing their prices soon, so i dont know what to tell you dude.



On newegg, it looks like people aren't having problems with it so I guess it's pretty good.

I'm sure it's just as good or better than the 780i/790i by EVGA. Those were awesome boards...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> On newegg, it looks like people aren't having problems with it so I guess it's pretty good.
> 
> I'm sure it's just as good or better than the 780i/790i by EVGA. Those were awesome boards...



I heard EVGA warranty is great also??


----------



## lollerskater69 (Dec 7, 2008)

I know that their video cards have a good warranty. You are even covered if something goes wrong while oc'ing. I'd have to look to see exactly what their terms are but i'm pretty sure they have one of the best warrantys around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

lollerskater69 said:


> I know that their video cards have a good warranty. You are even covered if something goes wrong while oc'ing. I'd have to look to see exactly what their terms are but i'm pretty sure they have one of the best warrantys around.



I heard at least on their boards that if something goes wrong because of overclocking, that they actually replace the board regardless.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Check these temps out, new H20 loop installed, 4Ghz @ 1.58V:







And of course windows 7


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice, now just think, with a super-duper chip (a Q9650 perhaps ) I genuinly think you could hit 4.8gig on water.......I cant do more than 4.5gig with it on air but thats at under 1.5v.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

oohhh . . . youll have to let me know when your letting it go, id love to take it off your hands!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> oohhh . . . youll have to let me know when your letting it go, id love to take it off your hands!



No probs but these things are very pricey sadly.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> No probs but these things are very pricey sadly.



If its £200+ then ill have to give it a miss, im considering going i7 mid year!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If its £200+ then ill have to give it a miss, im considering going i7 mid year!



It is, they cost almost £400 new.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

hey kyle very nice bro.  Didnt you get rid of your Q6600 though?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey kyle very nice bro.  Didnt you get rid of your Q6600 though?



I was in the process of with solaris, but he fried the E7200 i was trading him with


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I was in the process of with solaris, but he fried the E7200 i was trading him with



ahh dude that sucks.  Are you still interested in selling the Q?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahh dude that sucks.  Are you still interested in selling the Q?



If the right offer crops up, then sure  

I need money any way haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If the right offer crops up, then sure
> 
> I need money any way haha



shoot me a PM with how much you want, I have a buddy who is in the market for a Q6600


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> shoot me a PM with how much you want, I have a buddy who is in the market for a Q6600



Id prefer to trade, that way im not without a processor for however long . . . Im going to have a look on ebay and the sorts, ill let you know if anything crops up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Id prefer to trade, that way im not without a processor for however long . . . Im going to have a look on ebay and the sorts, ill let you know if anything crops up



great, thanks bro.  hmmm, so the computers at work do have E8400's   hehehe


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

and thats exactly the processor im after haha. Dont you dare go stealing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> and thats exactly the processor im after haha. Dont you dare go stealing!





no bro, you crazy, I dont take from the hand that feeds me bro, I'll joke around, but not more than that, plus, what am I going to replace it with!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no bro, you crazy, I dont take from the hand that feeds me bro, I'll joke around, but not more than that, plus, what am I going to replace it with!



haha 

spoken like a true gent, cant blame you mate, Id never dream of stealing anything from work, I need the money too much, and im not that kind of person!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha
> 
> spoken like a true gent, cant blame you mate, Id never dream of stealing anything from work, I need the money too much, and im not that kind of person!



yeah man I agree, its just not in me bro, i think the most i've stolen in my life was a pencil from a kid in Elementary, and at that, i think I gave it back, told him I found it on the floor.


----------



## raptori (Jan 29, 2009)

hey .... every one ........ no one mention how much voltage on 100%load and how much vdrop you have and whats the setting of your bios unless they're secret .... my Q6600 is now stable 3.2Ghz@ 1.325v in bios --- 1.28v in CPU-z dropping to 1.208v @100% load ...... yes its alot of dropping :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 31, 2009)

haha tried to see how far below stock I could go - 1.2 Ghz at 1V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

say hello to a new electric bill


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thought I would resurrect this thread rather than starting one of my own. I have had my Q6600 at 3.2ghz for a while cus its an easy clok to get to. I've now decided I want to reach, as kyle puts its, The Holy Grail of Oc's. 3.6ghz.

My Q6600 runs quite happy at 1.35v, so I went to my bios, changed the mutli from 8 to 9, and set vcore to 1.4v
It booted fine, but as I went to load up OCCT it got stuck on the loading screen. Then the taskbar stopped responding, then it hung on shutdown 

Next I tried 1.425v, which failed after 2mins of OCCT

Now I'm on 1.45v, and over half an hour into the stress test, and so far so good. Temps are holding between 55-60*C (thankyou Xigma S1283  ).

But got a few questions.
@ kyle2020, you managed to get 3.6ghz on only 1.4v, was that stable? Or just enough for a 3dmark run?

Also, with my q6600 being one of the first g0's that came out, is it reasonable I should need a 0.1v bump in voltage for 3.2ghz to 3.6 Ghz, whereas 2.4 - 3.2 was only 0.03v?

I mean it might be I can drop to 1.44v and its still stable, I dont know yet, then it again it might fail on 1.45v.

LMK what you guys think.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thought I would resurrect this thread rather than starting one of my own. I have had my Q6600 at 3.2ghz for a while cus its an easy clok to get to. I've now decided I want to reach, as kyle puts its, The Holy Grail of Oc's. 3.6ghz.
> 
> My Q6600 runs quite happy at 1.35v, so I went to my bios, changed the mutli from 8 to 9, and set vcore to 1.4v
> It booted fine, but as I went to load up OCCT it got stuck on the loading screen. Then the taskbar stopped responding, then it hung on shutdown
> ...



glad you decided to use my thread 

I can achieve 3.6Ghz @ 1.38V, 100% stable. The only overclock I ran that was 3dmark stable only was 3.8, and 4.0.

Those voltage bumps seem reasonable - every chips different so my changes will vary from yours. Heres my voltage list:

1.2Ghz - 1.08V

2.4Ghz - 1.2 / 1.25 ish

3.2Ghz - 1.32V

3.6Ghz 1.38 / 1.408V

Let me know if she runs stable or not!


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Whats is your vid then? They are really low voltages! 

Mine is stable at 1.45v, jsut running 3dmark BM's now. Then I'll see how low I can go on vcore.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

VID is somewhere on previous pages (cant remember which one) like 1.275 or something (I think)


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah thats why then. My vid is 1.3125

On my 3dmark runs the score hasnt really changed. I should have done BM before driver upgrade 

Cus my CPU score has gone up, but GPU down.

On 3dmark vantage, my CPU score went up 3,000 points! 

Ah well, now to try and find the lowest vcore of this chip for 3.6Ghz...


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ah thats why then. My vid is 1.3125
> 
> On my 3dmark runs the score hasnt really changed. I should have done BM before driver upgrade
> 
> ...



sweet! 

try and do lowest speed and voltage lol, its well fun. 1.2Ghz on a volt


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

How come you backed down to 3.2Ghz for 24/7 then? Extra heat/ power not worth it I suppose?

Got to love the Xigmatek tho.

55-60*C fully loaded across all cores with 3.6Ghz @ 1.46v


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ah thats why then. My vid is 1.3125
> 
> On my 3dmark runs the score hasnt really changed. I should have done BM before driver upgrade
> 
> ...



If you play with your GTL ref voltages and also increase your CPU Pll volts slightly, you should be able to use a little less Vcore to get where you want to go but you really have to play with the GTL's on the p45 to get them right or instability creeps in.  the benefits however can be quite good.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How come you backed down to 3.2Ghz for 24/7 then? Extra heat/ power not worth it I suppose?
> 
> Got to love the Xigmatek tho.
> 
> 55-60*C fully loaded across all cores with 3.6Ghz @ 1.46v



dont see the need for 3.6 - I prefer it to run that bit cooler, plus I feel guilty putting 1.4V in her 24/7.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> If you play with your GTL ref voltages and also increase your CPU Pll volts slightly, you should be able to use a little less Vcore to get where you want to go but you really have to play with the GTL's on the p45 to get them right or instability creeps in.  the benefits however can be quite good.



No idea what I'm doing with them, lol. Thankfully for me, P45 is quite OC friendly, cus I have most things on Auto.

In the BIOS all I have set it:

FSB: 400
Multi: 9
RAM: 1003Mhz
Ram Timings: 5-5-5-15-45 , Pre to Act: 4, Perf Level: 7
CPU Voltage: 1.45v (and dropping  )
DRAM Voltage: 2.1v
Load Line Calibration: Enabled

Other than that, everything else is stock. Currently stress testing 1.43750v



kyle2020 said:


> dont see the need for 3.6 - I prefer it to run that bit cooler, plus I feel guilty putting 1.4V in her 24/7.



I love the way you refer to your PC as she, lol. 

My limit was 1.45v, if I couldnt get stable on that, I wouldnt bother.

1.4v isnt that much for a Q6600 is it?  I hope I'm not gonna buggar things up.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No idea what I'm doing with them, lol. Thankfully for me, P45 is quite OC friendly, cus I have most things on Auto.
> 
> In the BIOS all I have set it:
> 
> ...



haha, I always have - my GT was a man, however my system as a whole is now a lady. Bless it 

1.4V isnt much for a quad, like 1.45V is my limit for 24/7 on any chip, I just prefer 3.2 because its a better number haha.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha, I always have - my GT was a man, however my system as a whole is now a lady. Bless it
> 
> 1.4V isnt much for a quad, like 1.45V is my limit for 24/7 on any chip, I just prefer 3.2 because its a better number haha.



Unless of course you have a Q9650 that runs 24/7 at 4gig on 1.27v


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Unless of course you have a Q9650 that runs 24/7 at 4gig on 1.27v



 stop tempting me you evil man! its like super clocking 9650 or i7 . . . .


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah but a Q9650 is 45nm so it needs less voltage anyway.
I cant believe how much difference it makes going from 1.45v to 1.4375v, my temps have dropped about 5*C across all cores


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> stop tempting me you evil man! its like super clocking 9650 or i7 . . . .



Start saving, it's gonna be for sale around April or beginning of May


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 22, 2009)

1.4375 failed  . Now testing 1.44...v.

EDIT:

That failed too, guess I was lucky picking 1.45v as stable! 

Will do some more BM's and see how much a difference it has made elsewhere.


----------



## SLO247 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kyle2020, some pretty crazy results there. I have a few problems:






I want to go much further. 

1. My score is very poor, I have 2GB of Kingston HyperX 667 & a GA-P35-DS3R. You got a much better score on stock clocks with the 8800gt, I'm hoping thats because of your Ram. If so, I'll be throwing 4gb of 800 or 1066 In. What do you reckon?

2. Temps are disgusting. I currently have a no-name case with an 80mm fan in the top, and a 120mm fan in the back. There is a provision for 2x 80mm in the front panel, I'll put a few in and set it up to suck air in, then for the top and back fans to suck out. I'm hoping that will make a difference.

3. What cooling are you using? I'm keen on the Thermaltake Duorb for the CPU.

4. Also what kind of v droop did you get on the cpu? I think i'm losing 0.5V. 

5. Would you recommend a GTX260 for me? What sort of real world improvement did you see?

Congrats on the results, this thread was an excellent read.


----------



## Damian^ (Feb 23, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> dont see the need for 3.6 - I prefer it to run that bit cooler, plus I feel guilty putting 1.4V in her 24/7.


If temperatures are adequate then 1.4V is nothing for a Q6600. Most recent ones I've seen can take 1.5V~1.55V.  
1.4V on a 45nm then yeah that wouldn't be too fun. 
Just throwing out it out there. Nice chip you have.


----------



## dadi_oh (Feb 23, 2009)

dan1_721 said:


> Kyle2020, some pretty crazy results there. I have a few problems:
> 
> 
> 2. Temps are disgusting. I currently have a no-name case with an 80mm fan in the top, and a 120mm fan in the back. There is a provision for 2x 80mm in the front panel, I'll put a few in and set it up to suck air in, then for the top and back fans to suck out. I'm hoping that will make a difference.
> ...



When you say you are keen on the Duorb does that mean that is what you are using? If you not and you are thinking of buying you may want to look at the following...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...8580-ocz-vendetta-2-cpu-cooler-review-10.html

If you are looking for one of the best heatsinks for the $$$ you are hard pressed to beat the Vendetta 2. I am using one on my server Q6600 and at 3.2GHz it keeps things around 52C under load.


----------



## SLO247 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm currently using the Intel cooler 

Thanks for the link, cooler looks interesting. I'll look into it. 

Edit: 

I can get it for $62 AUD. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7650

For that performance, I consider that very cheap. I'll grab one and a tube of AS5.

Thanks Heaps!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ sorry for the off topic.  Dan1, love your signature dude!!! 

Well a bit on topic, dude yeah get rid of the intel cooler, I had one for a few days on my i7 and I almost hit it with a hammer when I took it off!


----------



## SLO247 (Feb 24, 2009)

Kyle2020?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

dan1_721 said:


> Kyle2020?



in case you were refferring to me.

My previous post was intended to you


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ok so i cranked her up to 3.8Ghz, heres the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



download last cpu-z and see the voltage read , other thing it is nice overclock i hope reach it do but my cpu look different , so i want ask what is you cpu VID


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 24, 2009)

dan1_721 said:


> Kyle2020?



Yes my friend?



Chicken Patty said:


> in case you were refferring to me.
> 
> My previous post was intended to you



Ah bless, always living in my shadow eh chicken 

*edit*

Heres my VID;


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2009)

wow , you are lucky man , your VID is cool , dumm mine is 1.3250 i need 1.55V in cpu-z to 3.6


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 24, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> wow , you are lucky man , your VID is cool , dumm mine is 1.3250 i need 1.55V in cpu-z to 3.6



ouch  For such a late batch ive been quite lucky. Im going to try and get a 4Ghz 3dmark run tonight - last time I tried I bluescreened near the end - tatty informed me it was due to nb.sb voltage, so ill have another poke.


----------



## SLO247 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in case you were refferring to me.
> 
> My previous post was intended to you



I know. Wait what?

OT, Kyle2020, I'm pretty sure I had to raise my voltage above that just to get stable on stock speeds. Or maybe that was just while I was trying to run XP, it's all a little foggy...

In any case, You have done very well. I need to do more experimentation and testing and report back on my results. Wish me luck! I'm not expecting 4ghz, but 3.6 would be nice.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats right, a 4Ghz run kids, and not even on water - my temps topped out in the mid 60's, didnt monitor my 260 (ran it @ 100% fan anyway).

666, spooky


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh, and for the record - just got a 4.15Ghz boot, however it locked up loading wprime, scary stuff. I think I will leave 18,666 as my final score for a bit now. haha.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice run!


----------



## DOM (Mar 9, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thats right, a 4Ghz run kids, and not even on water - my temps topped out in the mid 60's, didnt monitor my 260 (ran it @ 100% fan anyway).
> 
> 666, spooky


by the ss it was 75-79c lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 9, 2009)

DOM said:


> by the ss it was 75-79c lol



ah thats just max, probably spiked to that first loading the test(s) 

Thanks tatty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

great run kyle   you're a brave one.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run kyle   you're a brave one.



the voltage changed red in the bios screen, I almost cried haha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> the voltage changed red in the bios screen, I almost cried haha.



been through that before, even if nothing is going to happen, any warning regardless of how stupid it is makes you want to cry


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright guys, heres the calm before the storm . . . 

Got a new P5Q Pro, so ill be going for a 4Ghz high ram speed run soon, so im looking to get into the 19K mark on a single card. 

Watch this space!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Alright guys, heres the calm before the storm . . .
> 
> Got a new P5Q Pro, so ill be going for a 4Ghz high ram speed run soon, so im looking to get into the 19K mark on a single card.
> 
> Watch this space!



  we'll be here dude.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ouch  For such a late batch ive been quite lucky. Im going to try and get a 4Ghz 3dmark run tonight - last time I tried I bluescreened near the end - tatty informed me it was due to nb.sb voltage, so ill have another poke.



yeh , man you have some good luck when got this cpu and you doing well in you tests , nice hit 4G but man you use 1.6v how much you set in bios, this voltage is too high try to avoid it it is not for 24/7
at last it is nice overclock my friend , good work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> yeh , man you have some good luck when got this cpu and you doing well in you tests , nice hit 4G but man you use 1.6v how much you set in bios, this voltage is too high try to avoid it it is not for 24/7
> at last it is nice overclock my friend , good work



I know that voltage is not great for 24/7, but that CPU has been great for a while for Kyle, no degration yet.  He keeps hitting 4ghz like butter


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know that voltage is not great for 24/7, but that CPU has been great for a while for Kyle, no degration yet.  He keeps hitting 4ghz like butter



sure it is cool with hit 4G , it was my dream to hit it but i can't reach it with my q6600 , but i was give him some kind of advice you know 1.6v is too much and it is decrease the cpu life time
also if you have any idea to help me overclock my cpu well and i will be grateful this is my thread
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84106


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 2, 2009)

I dont run for more than 10 minutes or so on 1.6V, just enough to get an '06 run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> sure it is cool with hit 4G , it was my dream to hit it but i can't reach it with my q6600 , but i was give him some kind of advice you know 1.6v is too much and it is decrease the cpu life time
> also if you have any idea to help me overclock my cpu well and i will be grateful this is my thread
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84106



I completely agree, but short benches at that voltage wont hurt it.  

I subscribed to your thread, i'll follow up on it, I have no o/c'ing experience with the socket 775 so i'll see if there is anyway I can throw in some advise.



kyle2020 said:


> I dont run for more than 10 minutes or so on 1.6V, just enough to get an '06 run.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 3, 2009)

If you can keep it cool enough, the voltage doesn't hurt it. I'm a folding/dc guy and run all my rigs 100% 24/7.  I had a Q6600 that I ran at 4ghz, 1.575vcore for almost a year. I sold it, and as far as I know, it's still going strong. I'll see if I can find some old screenshots from it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

4x4n said:


> If you can keep it cool enough, the voltage doesn't hurt it. I'm a folding/dc guy and run all my rigs 100% 24/7.  I had a Q6600 that I ran at 4ghz, 1.575vcore for almost a year. I sold it, and as far as I know, it's still going strong. I'll see if I can find some old screenshots from it.



dang thats good dude, post'em post'em!!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, been trying to find something. I've gone though quite a few Q6600's, so after they're gone, I don't keep much. I did manage to find this 1m shot at 4ghz, with only about 1.5v. I'm pretty sure that it took 1.575 to be stable though.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 3, 2009)

water or air ? 4x4


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 3, 2009)

All on air, TRUE with 2 medium speed yates in push/pull.

Here's another I had for a while. This one would do 4ghz with less than 1.5v, but temps shot up into the 80's. So it ran at 3.8 until I sold it, just recently. I only have 2 left right now. One at 3.6 and the other at 3.4. I sell all the good ones.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a nice OCing chip, my Q6600 needs 1.45625v LLC to do 3.6 GHz


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 3, 2009)

4x4n said:


> All on air, TRUE with 2 medium speed yates in push/pull.
> 
> Here's another I had for a while. This one would do 4ghz with less than 1.5v, but temps shot up into the 80's. So it ran at 3.8 until I sold it, just recently. I only have 2 left right now. One at 3.6 and the other at 3.4. I sell all the good ones.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1301/38prm.jpg



Nice I got 4ghz well 3.986 on my true temps were low and I was semi drunk at the time. I will go for broke tomorrow I think and try get 4ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

good run 4x4.  I love those Q's, although i've never owned one.  They are still great processors.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very, very nice chip there 4x4. Used to think I had pretty much the best Q6600 on these forums, however I stand corrected 

I think what im going to do is just try and find the lowest possible volts for each of my overclocks. Starting with 3.2, I mean she was running nicely on 1.28 yesterday, ill have to do some OCCT though.

Still, I must say even Im jealous of that chip 4x4


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

oh, and check out my [FS] thread for a few bargains please! My firestix are up for sale too!

Click the linky link in my signature


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

uhh kyle got some competition for most badass Q6600 award


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> uhh kyle got some competition for most badass Q6600 award



Here some competition from me


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

4.5Ghz, nice.

How about 1.28V on 3.2? 






I reckon I can go even lower. watch this space.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

How about 1.2vcore @ 3.6GHz






(i'm not trying to brag etc)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Kyle very good.


fatguy, hol shit 

That was on Phase or just with cool air temps?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Phase change 

I can lower those volts even more


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

unless your VID is in the 1.1V area, im calling bs on this mate.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

In my opinion VID doesn't mean S***

My friend has a E8400 VID 1.225v at he did 3.8GHz on 1.104vcore on the stock cooler.  

I'll get a video of it in 1 week (when I have a working PC).  Then you'll all see 

I wish when I get a CPU-Z validation it would show the vcore on the validation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> unless your VID is in the 1.1V area, im calling bs on this mate.



temps mean a lot kyle.  Better cooling, less voltage needed.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> temps mean a lot kyle.  Better cooling, less voltage needed.



True, I could still do 3.6GHz on 1.28vcore in 28C air with my IFX-14.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 4, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> In my opinion VID doesn't mean S***
> 
> My friend has a E8400 VID 1.225v at he did 3.8GHz on 1.104vcore on the stock cooler.
> 
> I'll get a video of it in 1 week (when I have a working PC).  Then you'll all see



I agree, people put way too much stock in the vid. I will say that generally a lower vid is better, but doens't mean it will be a bad clocker. From my experience, and I've had dozens of chips, a lower vid will just get you higher temps. One of my best Q6600's had a vid of 1.2875 and ran stable at 4ghz. Plus mt X3370 has a 1.25 vid, and runs 24/7, 4ghz @ 1.28vcore.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

True, thanks 

With my 1.2375v VID Q6600 I can run 0.960vcore @ 2.4GHz on air.


----------



## radaja (Apr 4, 2009)

yep vid is not the absolute final reason as to whether a chip is good.ive had chips with vids of 1.22 two cpu's and 1.25 two cpu's.my best clocking chips out of the four were,E8500 vid of 1.25 and an E8400 vid of 1.22.the only difference between those two were temps(low vids tend to run hotter)and at higher clocks the higher vids might need more exccessive voltages.
fatguy1992,awesome clocks there!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks

Nice yo see you here


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I completely agree, but short benches at that voltage wont hurt it.
> 
> I subscribed to your thread, i'll follow up on it, I have no o/c'ing experience with the socket 775 so i'll see if there is anyway I can throw in some advise.




that's my point my friend we have agreed , and thanx a lot to take a look in my thread , i know you have experience in is and i will waiting for you advice this to you thanx my friend


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 5, 2009)

4x4n said:


> If you can keep it cool enough, the voltage doesn't hurt it. I'm a folding/dc guy and run all my rigs 100% 24/7.  I had a Q6600 that I ran at 4ghz, 1.575vcore for almost a year. I sold it, and as far as I know, it's still going strong. I'll see if I can find some old screenshots from it.



but it is decrease the cpu lifetime , with this voltage cpu lifetime will run 3 years for maximum 



alexp999 said:


> Thats a nice OCing chip, my Q6600 needs 1.45625v LLC to do 3.6 GHz



and you feel sad for that , i need 1.55v to reach 3.6 


fatguy1992 said:


> Here some competition from me
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27/fatguy1992/4545MHz.jpg



what hell overclocking i see here , very nice overclock can you tell what is your cpu VID


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> but it is decrease the cpu lifetime , with this voltage cpu lifetime will run 3 years for maximum



I wouldn't directly equate voltage to expected hardware lifetime. I have an Athlon XP that I had run at 2.05V, and its going on I think 4-5 years now and hasn't had a single hiccup (Grants its not STILL at that voltage...)

If the temperatures are low enough, an extended voltage range shouldn't "eat" the expected lifespan of the CPU significantly IMO.  (I'm not saying it WONT, since everything past stock is a tossup, regardless  )

And if its really between 0-15C, a little more than average on air cooling should be fine.

Ive seen a CPU sit at stock for a few years and just decay out from being hot as hell constantly, and ive seen a properly cooled CPU never ever hiccup for years at increased voltages, when kept in a "good" range!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 5, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I wouldn't directly equate voltage to expected hardware lifetime. I have an Athlon XP that I had run at 2.05V, and its going on I think 4-5 years now and hasn't had a single hiccup (Grants its not STILL at that voltage...)
> 
> If the temperatures are low enough, an extended voltage range shouldn't "eat" the expected lifespan of the CPU significantly IMO.  (I'm not saying it WONT, since everything past stock is a tossup, regardless  )
> 
> ...




ok that's nice information i got this information's form many friends who have q6600   as like some kind of careful but you try that and that's is different, also it is give me some hope to me to overclock my cpu cuz my VID is too high and need crazy voltage to overclock it , im just want know how much max voltage for q6600 or if you can post and help me in my thread and you have my grateful thanx
this is the link of my thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84106
thanx


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> ok that's nice information i got this information's form many friends who have q6600   as like some kind of careful but you try that and that's is different, also it is give me some hope to me to overclock my cpu cuz my VID is too high and need crazy voltage to overclock it , im just want know how much max voltage for q6600 or if you can post and help me in my thread and you have my grateful thanx
> this is the link of my thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84106
> thanx



I'm not sure what the max operating temperatures/voltages for the newer CPU's are off hand, since I haven't been able to play with them, or see more than a handful of overclocks, otherwise I would gladly help, I was just trying to say that having a temperature lower than standard operating temperatures often times will allow for a greater voltage range and still remain safe/long lasting


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> what hell overclocking i see here , very nice overclock can you tell what is your cpu VID



Sure, its a 1.2375v VID, but it can run 0.960vcore on stock GHz


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 6, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Sure, its a 1.2375v VID, but it can run 0.960vcore on stock GHz



wow , that's great q6600 i wish i have one


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Some GPU tweaking (thanks alex) and a 4Ghz overclock = over 19k 







I got as far as the desktop on 4.2, however my ram cant hack the speeds needed, and the next lowest ram speed setting was 900 something, so id gain points but loose points if you get me.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Running your RAM at 900 shouldnt affect 3dmark a lot, if any

You will gain more increasing the CPU speed.

That run I did my RAM was less than 900 MHz on really crappy timings.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got 3 or 4 seconds in to 3dmark @ 4.2Ghz, 1.63V with my ram at 900 something and it bluescreened, so im done for today - broke 19K though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Need moar volts! 

Could well need other tweaks too as your over 450FSB


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

the voltage made me scared, I didnt dare go any higher 

Ill have to wait till i get the minerals to do it again haha.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I got 3 or 4 seconds in to 3dmark @ 4.2Ghz, 1.63V with my ram at 900 something and it bluescreened, so im done for today - broke 19K though.



Crap I'm falling behind  I want my 260 back before I benchmark.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

To quote you  :



kyle2020 said:


> Dont be such a woman, just jack it up to around 1.62, youll be fine





kyle2020 said:


> me, 1.58V for 4.15Ghz here, might for for even higher . . .
> 
> These 65nm monsters need some rough love from time to time
> 
> ...





kyle2020 said:


> mate, ive seen people putting nearly 2v into cpu's, as long as its for a short period it will be fine





kyle2020 said:


> just do it! dont think about it, I didnt, got a stable run at 4Ghz, and its by no means a 24/7 clock.



So uh, yeah:

Dont be such a woman, just do it!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

you got me alex.

Nah im waiting until thursday before I do anything else. HR-03 GTX FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

good going Kyle, man you've came a long way


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks CP, im just looking forward to going i7 soon


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh its i7 soon now 

lol

Cant see the point myself 

i5 ftw!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

I still dont know anything about i5 haha.

And when I say soon I mean late this year / early next.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, thats when my next upgrade is planned.

But only if its worth doing. i5 is 32nm


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

ooh, sounds good.

Lets hope DDR3 has dropped in price up to then.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

i7 seems like a waste of money IMO, and ill only go i5 if I will get an improvement.

Otherwise im quite happy with my P5Q and Q6600


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ooh, sounds good.
> 
> Lets hope DDR3 has dropped in price up to then.



Anyone mention i7   How much do you think good DDR3 cost?  I got a 3GB Kit of DDR1600 7-7-7-19 that are capable of 2000mhz for £39, most really good DDR2 2GB kits cost that or even more.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Honestly? £39 thats all?!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Honestly? £39 thats all?!



Yup, I got mine from Novatech, they were the last ones, they have them at Aria also but more expensive there...............

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...tinum+Triple+Channel+(3x1GB)+?productId=34488


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats still bloody cheap . . . Im going to have to start saving again haha.

Seems like you got lucky, (AGAIN!) and got a decent 920 then eh?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thats still bloody cheap . . . Im going to have to start saving again haha.
> 
> Seems like you got lucky, (AGAIN!) and got a decent 920 then eh?



Well, I think it's quite a good one but boy do these chips get hot, on air I cannot bench any higher than 4.1gig ish because of temps but that is still faster than the Q9650 @ 4.5gig in most things, the main thing though is that I run 24/7 at the same speed as my old Q9650 did but I am getting around 20% more performance for the speed, but the improvements do vary depending on what you are running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

Kyles if you go i7, im sure you''ll do a heck of a job with it.  Although its like learning how to overclock all over again bro.  Like tatty mentioned, they do run very hot bro, you will need at good water cooling setup to get some good numbers out of it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

I consider myself to be quite decent with overclocking, as in I know how to work with what hardware I have, and make it work at its best and absolute maximum. Im no LN extreme overclocker but still, if I can squeeze a few more Mhz out of it, why not? 

Ill be going i7 later on this year, and thus making my 3rd "journey" thread, so look out for that one


----------



## timmy13 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry for posting in this thread, i don't know where...

take look at this

my "friend" did it on water, with only 1.65v, on 24/7 windows, is it possible or this is fake?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

timmy13 said:


> Sorry for posting in this thread, i don't know where...
> 
> take look at this
> 
> my "friend" did it on water, with only 1.65v, on 24/7 windows, is it possible or this is fake?



I dont know that seems a bit iffy.  Where does your friend live? Maybe a really cold place.  stuck the rad outside the window or something and got like really cold temps.


----------



## timmy13 (Apr 19, 2009)

He lives in Croatia, like me. It's not very cold here these days. It was done on room temperature, about 20°C, on water cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

timmy13 said:


> He lives in Croatia, like me. It's not very cold here these days. It was done on room temperature, about 20°C, on water cooling.



I dont think that is possible, sorry.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

It might have been possible, I have had my chip upto 4 GHz at 1.65v on Air and it didnt get that hot.

Maybe they used SetFSB or something. It was probably no way stable, but have given them just enough time to take a screenshot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It might have been possible, I have had my chip upto 4 GHz at 1.65v on Air and it didnt get that hot.
> 
> Maybe they used SetFSB or something. It was probably no way stable, but have given them just enough time to take a screenshot



it just seems weird.  Nobody has ever even been able to get close to that just for a screenshot on water  i think fatguy, a member on here couldn't even do 5ghz on a phase.  If he ever put the CPU under phase, don't remember.   I know he did an E5200, but don't know if he put is 6600 in there.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

timmy13 said:


> Sorry for posting in this thread, i don't know where...
> 
> take look at this
> 
> my "friend" did it on water, with only 1.65v, on 24/7 windows, is it possible or this is fake?



That is 100% BS, it is NOT possible, maybe on cascade it is, but not water.

Also that mobo wouldn't get that FSB with all four cores on a Q6600.  Maybe only just with 2 disabled.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it just seems weird.  Nobody has ever even been able to get close to that just for a screenshot on water  i think fatguy, a member on here couldn't even do 5ghz on a phase.  If he ever put the CPU under phase, don't remember.   I know he did an E5200, but don't know if he put is 6600 in there.



DW I WILL do 5.0GHz 

That 4.545GHz was only a test run, but I didn't get a chance these hoildays for another shot @ Q6600.

Heres what mine needs for 4.23GHz on SS.







It was stable, after a bumped the vdimm to 2.08v.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 20, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> DW I WILL do 5.0GHz
> 
> That 4.545GHz was only a test run, but I didn't get a chance these hoildays for another shot @ Q6600.
> 
> ...




what a hell cpu VID you have , dumm i have same your mobo and cpu but sure not the same VID


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

My VID is 1.2375v but I can do this at stock with air cooling 






Yes thats 0.96vcore @ 2.4GHz.  The VTT and MCH references weren't tweaked also and it was stable, give me a sec i'll try and find that screenshot.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

The advantages of extreme cooling solutions 

Really wish I had a phase / TEC unit, This quad could probably do 4.5 if so.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah your quad could do 4.5GHz.


----------

